# Preventative services



## burnam (May 18, 2011)

I have a question regarding billing of the MCR preventative services. Should we append modifier 33 if using one of the MCR Preventative service codes? Also, should we begin appending this modifier on any preventative care E/M codes (99381-99397)? I just want to make sure our office staff are billing these appropriately.
Thank you in advance for the assistance.


----------



## tpontillo (May 18, 2011)

I dont think you would need to use it on the E/M preventative codes but this is a link that explains the modifer:

http://www.ama-assn.org/ama1/pub/upload/mm/362/new-cpt-modifier-for-preventive-services.pdf


----------



## burnam (May 19, 2011)

Thank you for the documentation.


----------

